# 16 years in the making 67 gto



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Had my 67 gto converible 16 years now . Past year it's been in the body shop..well after a looong wait she is getting paint..hope to be cruising in her soon


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hopefully you got to play with it for the first 15?


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Unfortunately not really..put the motor together then she sat until I took it to the shop last year


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

BYTOR84 said:


> Unfortunately not really..put the motor together then she sat until I took it to the shop last year


OMG! At least you have something to look forward to. I did a quick calc that says I've had 1,100+ rides in my '67 coupe over the past 22 years. I wish you the same!!! BTW, what color will it be? Hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

The original color for this car Montreux blue..but I was not a big fan of it so I had it painted Fathom blue..still an original color for 67...also changing the top from original black to white and interior from black to parchment. 

It's been sitting because I had kids and bought a house so never had the money..been a long journey


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice!!! I know you're excited. Elapsed time from when I took my '69 apart until the next time it moved under its own power was something like 25 years.


Bear


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally got it back! And driving it all over!


----------

